# EU Designs Automobile Features



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While I was waiting to have the oil changed in my TT Roadster, I took a look at the latest Q8 which is just beautiful. The salesman noticed I was checking it out and asked me if I would like to take it for a test drive. To which I said "Yes please!"

As we got it up to speed on the autobahn, the salesman told me, "This vehicle has a very unique comfort feature for the seats. In the summer time, it blows cold air towards your butt and in the winter time it blows warm air towards your butt."

I smiled and said, "Evidently this feature wasn't designed by the EU."

He looked at me oddly. "And why would you say that?"

I replied, "Because if it was designed by the EU, it would be blowing smoke up my ass year round!"

.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

